# Photos From Butler Farm Show



## mambo101 (Aug 12, 2007)

Here are the photos I took this past Friday at the Butler County PA Farm Show. Mostly bunnies with a few cavies and cows thown in. The third photo is the young man that won grand champion(same as best in show)with his holland lop. Enjoy.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 13, 2007)

Great photos Dan!

Pam


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the broken Holland . I also love Moo-Moo's :biggrin2:, I always have to pet them at the fair for a long time. Their noses and tongues are sooo cuuute.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Dan! Awesome, I like this one and would love this bun, believe it or not from the pic


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 13, 2007)

My first bun looked exactly like that one. Hehe. The attitude included 

I'll take every single one of these:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 13, 2007)

Great pictures Dan. You're just like me ... going out to shows and taking pictures. 

I was at a show in a shopping mall last weekend too. I took so many pictures, that I find it hard to post which ones.






That wood carving rabbit is neat. This is the second time I saw a rabbit carving this week. The other one was donated to our rabbit show as a prize.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 13, 2007)

How cute is that little holland lop?:inlove::bunnyheart


----------



## Sealy (Aug 13, 2007)

I love that face. " You are disturbing me, Sir. But I refuse to get excited over it. But wait, I will pay half attention because you just may have some goodie treat for me"


Great pics Dan. Thanks for sharing them so we could be a part of the show too!

~Sealy


----------

